# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Zero Gravity Dream?

## owtoty

I just wanted to know if anyone has had a zero gravity lucid/non-lucid dream? If so, what was it like? (I watched the movie Gravity...again)

----------


## ParadoxOwl

Well, I was in an elevator that plummeted to the ground and I floated for a second just before the elevator hit the ground floor. That counts right? ;D

----------


## Wool

Its like swimming but you can breathe. Its very nice to just lay back when doing such.

----------


## Validus

Yeah, actually.   I was falling into a pool of water after crashing my car. I wasn't lucid at this point - But I pulled out my phone as I was falling. This action created a seemingly Zero Gravity environment for some reason, and I was suspended in the air, slowly drifting downwards towards the water.

----------


## kilham

One I had a LD where I was in a zero gravity room, kind of stressful because I didn't have much control, I was there like 10 seconds and changed location.

----------


## Saizaphod

I was in a gravity-free room in NLD and I basically just swam around the air  ::D:  There was this strange pressure though, felt like I was being pushed just a little from every direction. 

Ps. I once commanded my sub-consciousness to "turn the gravity upside down" so everything would just start falling into the air instead towards the ground, BUT, what happened was that first everything was lifted about two meters to the air, then flipped upside down (including me) and bashed back to hte ground  ::D:  S-C be playing tricks on me !

----------


## Sensei

I started bouncing around in a lucid. Switched gravity to ceiling, then turned it off. I got pretty bored quickly. It would be cool to play ender's game though!

----------


## owtoty

> It would be cool to play ender's game though!



 Haha I just saw the movie a couple weeks ago.

----------


## PudJuggler

I had a dream just like this today while I was taking a nap. I got shot into space with a bunch of people I knew and instantly gravity shut off. It was a lot like Ender's Game where you lose your sense of direction and I kept bouncing off of walls trying to regain a sense of balance while I saw The Earth below spinning away through a window. It was pretty cool because it actually felt like I was weightless and in space, I wasn't just seeing that I was floating around in a spaceship.

----------

